# US Citizens Services Opens 1st September, Limited



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

United States Embassy Manila, Philippines
Message for U.S. Citizens: Limited Consular Services Resume; Passport Renewal by Mail Information
August 24, 2020 

Effective September 1, the American Citizen Services (ACS) Unit at the U.S. Embassy in Manila will resume limited provision of in-person passport services, by appointment only. Notary services, including Affidavits In Lieu of a Certificate of Legal Capacity to Contract Marriage, remain suspended.



Before making an appointment, please visit our website here to review U.S. passport application requirements. You may qualify to renew your passport by mail; more information on passport renewal by mail is available here. If you are eligible to renew your passport by mail, please do not make an appointment for an in-person service. Instead, submit your application, demand draft, and required documents via traceable post mail, courier service, or other traceable shipping service in accordance with the instructions on our website. Do not send cash or a personal check with your application. 



If you are not eligible to renew your U.S. passport by mail, please click here to make an appointment. Please limit the number of family members coming to your appointment to only those necessary for the requested passport service.

We also will resume limited passport acceptance services at the U.S. Consular Agency in Cebu. To make an appointment at the U.S. Consular Agency in Cebu, please email [email protected]. 



To comply with social distancing guidelines and help ensure your safety, the ACS Unit is working with limited staff and will strictly control the number of people in the waiting room at any one time. As a result, we cannot provide any walk-in services. 



Everyone must have an appointment and wear a mask in order to enter the Embassy or Consular Agency. Hand sanitizer will be available for your use in the waiting room. 



For emergency services, please contact us directly at [email protected], or call the U.S. Embassy in Manila at +63-2-5301-2000.



For updates on travel and safety in the Philippines, please click here.



For further information:

See the State Department's travel website for the Worldwide Caution, Travel Advisories, Alerts, and the Philippines Country Specific Information.
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency.
Contact the U.S. Embassy in Manila, Philippines, located at 1201 Roxas Boulevard, at +(63) (2) 5301-2000, from 7:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Monday through Friday. After-hours emergency number for U.S. citizens is +(63) (2) 5301-2000.
Call 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States and Canada or 1-202-501-4444 from other countries from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Standard Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays).
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook.


----------

